# 8.0-RC2 update and iso load fails



## bluetick (Oct 31, 2009)

Upgrading 7.2 to 8.0-RC2 i386 the only files requested to merged by hand were the passwd and group files. When rebooted the file system is gone. Mounting the file system from the command line fails. I downloaded the boot only iso for ftp install, file system write fails unable find /dev/ad10s1a missing in node or something near that. I reloaded 7.2 base to retry freebsd-update 8.0-RC2, same results.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 31, 2009)

here,  _8 >> bsd FS on sata, same error "not enough /da10*"
......effectively.  
on Pata,  _7 > _8 (STABLE) went okay.  
Maybe the former will be fixed in 2010 ?? unless it was
something unique to this pc.


----------

